# Jim Wagner's 10 Rules Of Conflict



## The Game (May 5, 2006)

Found this online at http://www.usadojo.com/martial-arts-articles/article-jw-10-rules-of-conflict.htm

The version there goes into alot more detail. I've summed up each point here for simplicity.

What do you think?  On the money or not?


====
JIM WAGNER'S 10 RULES OF CONFLICT
By Jim Wagner
jimwagnertraining.com

1. Be in good physical condition.

2. Do not be devoted to any one particular fighting system or instructor. 

3. Keep it simple. Without doubt, almost half of what you know can be eliminated.

4. Train hard to fight easy. 

5. Positive mental attitude. 

6. Scenario training (role playing). 

7. Practice from A to Z.

8. Dress as you fight. 

9. Adaptability.

10. Aggressive Defense.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2006)

I think that Jim hit the nail right on the head!!  He's one of the top RBSD guys out there, has seen alot and seperates the fluff from the meat.  I've incorporated many of his ideas into my own training.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2006)

Mr. Wagner is a smart man, and great trainer. I admire his work!  

Paul


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

Well said. I'm gonna have to steal those. Thanks.


----------



## still learning (May 5, 2006)

Hello, This is great stuffs...just got thru reading the whole thing.....the 10 rules...should be adopted by all of us..........Aloha

PS:Thank-you for sharing that site....!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Although I may not always agree with what he has to say, it is ALWAYS worth reading and considering.  The man knows his stuff.  I never miss an article in Black Belt magazine.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

Very well put by Mr. Wagner!


----------



## Henderson (May 8, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> 1. Be in good physical condition.
> 2. Do not be devoted to any one particular fighting system or instructor.
> 3. Keep it simple. Without doubt, almost half of what you know can be eliminated.
> 4. Train hard to fight easy.
> ...


 
Makes sense to me.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting that...I always enjoyed Wagner's column in Black-Belt magazine (about the only column worth reading most of the time). I don't always agree with everything he says but, for the most part, I think he's "right on the money." 

something from this one that I liked: 





> Also, during a fight you must think do as much damage as necessary, as fast as possible to overload the attackers senses and to stop him.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 9, 2006)

Clearly this guy knows how to fight!


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2006)

Alot of great info. in that link.  I thought that we could discuss a few of the things that were mentioned.




			
				The Game said:
			
		

> 2. Do not be devoted to any one particular fighting system or instructor.


 



> 2. Do not be devoted to any one particular fighting system or instructor. If you are serious about reality-based training, and all you want to know is how to defend yourself, then you must diversify. Study as many fighting systems, from as many qualified instructors as you can. For example: to be good a punching you might study boxing for six months, then move on. To know how to fight on the ground take six months of ju jitsu and move on. To become lethal with knives and other non-projectile weapons you need to enroll yourself in a Filipino Kali (also known as Arnis or Escrima). Six months later go take some Israeli Krav Maga for practical street fighting techniques. By exploiting the fundamental principles from each system, you will not ever fall into a trap of the group think mentality.


 
Certainly nothing wrong with cross training or cross referencing other arts.  IMO, its good to get out and see what else is out there.  However, some may look at this method of short study and ask, "How can someone expect to learn anything in 6 mos.?"  Many times, when I look at other arts, I'm looking for specific things.  One or two things that I can take, train like crazy and add to my material.  I would think that the 6 mo. method would work best for someone who trained their butt off daily on that material, compared to someone who may take something and train it a handful of times during that 6 mo. time frame.  Thoughts?





> 6. Scenario training (role playing).
> 
> 6. Scenario training (role playing). Its not enough to just know how to do fighting techniques, you must know in what context to use them. Most martial arts schools have their students bow to one another, get I into a prepatory stance, then begin fighting. But, this is not the way it happens in real life. There are sudden bar fights, terrorist attacks, arguments that erupt into fighting, and the list goes on. Therefore you have to approach at least 1/3 of your training like you would as if preparing a theatre production: actors, a script, props, and a story line (the other thirds would be practicing various techniques and conditioning). In other words, you must simulate events you are most likely to encounter as a civilian: robberies, bar fights, sexual assaults, and other modern violence. Doing it right requires wearing the proper clothes, creating a temporary, but realistic environment, and have your actors behave in a convincing manner. Military and police units do this all the time. Its about time that civilian schools follow.


 
This is something that everyone should do.  All too often, people get into that repetitive training routine, never looking at anything to 'spice up' their training.  Using some imagination, some great scenarios can be created right in your own training hall.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2006)

Ok I do admire Mr Wagner But here goes on one comment:

1. Be in good physical condition

Om the above statement let talk actual facts 95% of all people getting mugged or jumped are not athletes they are ordinary folks with a little gut and probaly only lift a 12 oz can of whatever. Being in physical shape means training all the time and we know that is not going to happen, the majority needs to be realistic in the fact they need to adapt to there wieght and being out of shape, being aware of your surroundeing has nothing to do with being in shape, knowing how to use a keychain or any kind of pocket weapon also has no bearing to be in shape, the use of a knife or sticks can be done without being in shape and mace works wonder on anybody if the person knows how to aim and fire at the right target.

My point is being in shape is not my first priority to Self Defense. What is everybody elses views?
Terry


----------



## Drac (May 11, 2006)

Not a big Jim Wagner fan, but *ALL* of those are are right on the money


----------



## RoninPimp (May 11, 2006)

6 months is too short a time in individual arts imo. I would say at least a year.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Ok I do admire Mr Wagner But here goes on one comment:
> 
> 1. Be in good physical condition
> 
> ...


I don't feel that you have to have the level of conditioning of a Navy SEAL and be able to lift like a NFL player (I certainly can't). I do however feel that his point about one's physical condition is valid as it relates to your ability to survive the encounter. It's going to be different for everyone, but I think most people should be able to do things like make it through an all-out 2 minute blast on the heavy-bag without passing out. In my personal experience, due to the adrenaline dump, a real fight that only lasts for 5 seconds leaves you feeling like you'd just fought a 5 minute round in the studio. 

As far as weapons are concerned, you may not have to be in shape to use them, but I don't think you can look to weapons as an excuse to be out of shape or ignore your physical training. This is an attitude I see a lot from "gun guys" it's the whole "I've got a gun/knife/spray/whatever, I don't need to be in shape or know any empty-hand technique."
I'm not in any way saying that weapons aren't effective (heck, look at most of my other posts ). They are definately a force multiplier and I feel that they're especially effective for women or others who are more than likely physically inferior to their attacker. OTOH, if you don't have the conditioning and strenght to stay in the fight until you can deploy a weapon and use it effectively ('cause you're not always going to have it in hand before the festivities begin), what good is it going to do for you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 11, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> 1. Be in good physical condition.


Good point.  While not needing to be in decathlon shape, the ability to run for a few minutes without passing out is definitely a good thing.



> 2. Do not be devoted to any one particular fighting system or instructor.


Cross training, at least to the extent of being familiar with a wide range of styles will broaden your skills.



> 3. Keep it simple. Without doubt, almost half of what you know can be eliminated.


When was the last triple spinning back heal kick did you see done on the street?



> 4. Train hard to fight easy.


Better to put the time in while training, and sweat then, than bleed later.



> 5. Positive mental attitude.


If you think you can, or think you can't, you are right.



> 6. Scenario training (role playing).


Personally, I think this can only go so far, but can at least give you a little familiarity with a situation.



> 7. Practice from A to Z.


As the saying goes, practice makes perfect.



> 8. Dress as you fight.


When's the last time you saw 2 guys on the street fighting in full karate uniforms?



> 9. Adaptability.


If you only train for 1 type of confrontation, you'll have a hard time when the situation changes. For example, if you only train stick, will you really be able to handle blade?



> 10. Aggressive Defense.


"Best defense is a good offense".


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Ok I do admire Mr Wagner But here goes on one comment:
> 
> 1. Be in good physical condition
> 
> ...


 
The majority of us have regular jobs so we have to squeeze in our training time inbetween.  I'd say attending class a few times a week and possibly adding in a weight routine, in addition to eating right, would serve the purpose as far as staying in shape goes.  

I have to agree with Kenpotex on this.  While we don't necessarily have to look like Arnold, we should be in good enough shape that we're not getting winded walking up a flight of stairs or after a few minutes of strenous activity.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2006)

MJS and Kenpotex you make valed point partial shape is neede, I really took it to one extreme here did'nt I.

I agree you must be in partial shape.very well taken
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 12, 2006)

I think you need to look at more than just being in good physical shape. You should be in the best possible shape that you can be in. However, your mental faculties are just as important. Is your mind sharp and focused during your everyday life? If you are mentally alert then you will probably avoid most situations that you might encounter. Then there is your spiritual shape. Spiritually centered people are generally strong and will be centered and have the heart so to speak to defend themselves. So I would take it a little bit farther than just mere physical shape (which is very, very important) but also to include your mental and spiritual shape so to speak.

Physical - Physical Attributes : be the absolute best that you can be!
Mental - Stay sharp and challenge your mind!
Spiritual - Find your center!

When someone has combined the above, even if they are not training they would be a challenging opponent.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

